# Flying Feathers Archery Club 3d shoot march/11/12 .. random start 830.. 10 .



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

What? We can start shooting at 10am? Sweet...I can sleep in then!!!!!

Will see you there around 9am......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

great shoot.... great food..... great people... 3 up from ottawa at least


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Always a great time.

Remember this weekend try and get some sleep before the shoot Bearshootertwo.....:wink:


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Was lookind at the pictures of the MOAS and on page six you can see Mr. Watts has your flying feathers pin on his hat. So you do indeed get around guy's.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

crkelly said:


> Was lookind at the pictures of the MOAS and on page six you can see Mr. Watts has your flying feathers pin on his hat. So you do indeed get around guy's.


Its on pg 7


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

DODGE-3D said:


> Its on pg 7


Is not! lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry pg 11


----------

